# Canning with Le Parfait or Bormioli glass jars?



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

So, I've seen Weck canning jars mentioned several times here, but never Le Parfait or Bormioli. Has anyone canned with these? I'd like to try using glass lids, and these seem like they would be easier to use than the clamps for the Weck jars.

Anyone?


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have an answer to your question... but possibly an alternative:

Is there a reason you want to use glass lids? How about Tattler reusable canning lids and Ball reusable lids?


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Ball lids are coated in BPA, and Tattler lids are made of Polyoxymethylene plastic, which is a byproduct of formaldehyde.

I prefer glass to either of these.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

they look wonderful and beautiful, but so terribly expensive. the ones I saw on amazon were like 8-15 dollars for a single jar!! ball jars (yes, with their bpa) are about a dollar each, and even weck jars are more like 3-4 dollars a jar for many of the jars.

maybe they are less expensive in europe than the us.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Polyoxymethylene... yikes! That's too bad... and I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
they look wonderful and beautiful, but so terribly expensive. the ones I saw on amazon were like 8-15 dollars for a single jar!! ball jars (yes, with their bpa) are about a dollar each, and even weck jars are more like 3-4 dollars a jar for many of the jars.

maybe they are less expensive in europe than the us.

They are cheaper in Europe, but they are also way overpriced on Amazon - I've found them way cheaper than that. You can pick them up at thrift stores and yard sales and buy new rubber gaskets as well.

I'm curious to know if you can pressure can with them, or just water bath.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I have lots of Ball jars, and do plan to use them...I just would like to start collecting others to mix in (maybe replace eventually) as well.


----------



## S-Lee (Sep 28, 2010)

Polyoxymethylene (POM) is not a byproduct of Formaldehyde. Formadelhyde is found in trace amounts in POM, but is only released at very high temperatures (+425 degrees) well above anything ever experienced in canning. In fact its release is well above the melting point of the plastic which is 329 degrees.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S-Lee* 
Polyoxymethylene (POM) is not a byproduct of Formaldehyde. Formadelhyde is found in trace amounts in POM, but is only released at very high temperatures (+425 degrees) well above anything ever experienced in canning. In fact its release is well above the melting point of the plastic which is 329 degrees.

Anhydrous formaldehyde must be generated to make POM (source), and POM is based on the polymerization of formaldehyde. Perhaps "byproduct" is not the correct technical word, but in lay terms, I think it gets the point across.

In a study testing POM orthodontic brackets, it was found that:

Quote:

POM brackets produce toxic formaldehyde gas whether heated or mechanically abraded. Patients who wear these brackets are being exposed to, at the very least, a potential irritant.
You will also notice on the first link it states, "According to the material safety data sheet from DuPont, the material has a slight odor of formaldehyde." (DuPont's brand name for POM is Delrin.)

Formaldehyde has been classified as a known human carcinogen. I don't want to risk it using it and heating it over and over again, seeing that there is plenty of data out there that calls it's safety into question.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

If you've canned properly and left the correct amount of head space, your food will not come in contact with the lids. I would think that the two-piece rings and lids are safer because they are what the USDA tests recipes with. The bail wire lids are more likely to fail (there's a reason the system is no longer used). As a veteran canner, I would not use them, but that's just me.


----------

